# mebbe too late tarpon (for me)



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Anybody ever tell you that from the side you look like Frank Barone from Everybody Loves Raymond? ;D ;D

Port means left. Got it. ;D


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

[smiley=1-lmao.gif] Great dialogue Eric! Had me laughing from the manatee comment on. I know it's no laughing matter, but you did good turning it into one. ;D


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

cool video Eric. makes me wanna go to that super secret channel near that super secret power plant in that super secret city.

have you tried using a t#$%%f#$er fly? they are great.

p.s. really like your boat.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

LOL....nice work brother ... ;D


----------



## natasha1 (Jul 27, 2009)

Beautiful skiff!


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

First vid is asking me for a password.

Second is just plain rude, but you see that all day long on the streets. Why not on the water too?


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> First vid is asking me for a password.
> 
> Second is just plain rude, but you see that all day long on the streets. Why not on the water too?


fixed it and yeah it's not only rude, but in cases like where we were (at least a sq mile of 3' of water) that engine whine sent any tarpon we might have seen heading for deeper water or picking up the pace to get through the area without considering stopping for a convenient and well placed snack. 

Since this is already a rant thread, I'll just add that what these guys don't realize is the tarpon guys are out here for hours and hours, usually praying to some higher being that they'll get one good shot in a day at these fish. The guided customers are paying about $600 a day for that one chance too. Could even be the fish of a lifetime for non local customers. 

The "intruders" saw the handful of boats and probably assumed everyone was trout or redfishing here. So they motored in at idle (which I give them credit for, had we actually been trout or redfishing that would have been tolerable) stopped, fan cast around the boat with Gulps or what ever they were using. Caught nothing after 10 minutes or so and motored out like they came in, probably thinking we were the "idiots" for spending so much time in an unproductive area.  :

When in reality, they just easily added another hour to any chance of us seeing a happy tarpon. Since they obviously didn't know what we were actually doing and had one of us engaged them, they couldn't conceivably understand why tempers would flare.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Good vid bro but could you slow down the sub titles so Surts can read them also...


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

Nice work deerfly. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]

Another super secret spot is a few miles South at another major cut usually secretly marked by several guide boats in fighting lady yellow camo.


----------



## jared_simonetti (Jan 11, 2007)

Looked like you were hauling a$$ to see any tarpon.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

[smiley=1-lmao.gif]  I love this video!

your boy got some balls...


----------



## ohg123 (Jan 6, 2010)

i think your boat is awesome!

guess why?


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> i think your boat is awesome!
> 
> guess why?


lol, sharp ride my man, sharp ride.   

looks like you took that pic at one of those secret spots I was talkin' about too.


----------

